# freeze dried fruit



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

hey guys, I recently ordered some freeze dried strawberries from an online outfit, and they are great. These strawberries melt in your mouth. The cans are the #10 size. Unopened, they have a very long shelf life. my curriousity got the best of me the other day, and I had to open the strawberries, and try them. if the rest of the freeze dried fruit is as good as the strawberries, I'm a happy camper.

I'm sure the freeze dried fruit is available from many sources. just search for the cheapest price with shipping. If someone wants to know where i got what I bought, pm me, and I'lll let you know. I have ordered quite abit of freeze dried stuff from this company, and the shipping is reasonable, and fairly fast. 

Happy prepping, and good luck.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

greaseman said:


> hey guys, I recently ordered some freeze dried strawberries from an online outfit, and they are great. These strawberries melt in your mouth. The cans are the #10 size. Unopened, they have a very long shelf life. my curriousity got the best of me the other day, and I had to open the strawberries, and try them. if the rest of the freeze dried fruit is as good as the strawberries, I'm a happy camper.
> 
> I'm sure the freeze dried fruit is available from many sources. just search for the cheapest price with shipping. If someone wants to know where i got what I bought, pm me, and I'lll let you know. I have ordered quite abit of freeze dried stuff from this company, and the shipping is reasonable, and fairly fast.
> 
> Happy prepping, and good luck.


I don't think you will have to PM where you got these from, I have included links to many food sites in the past I have done business with. Unless of course you have a financial connection with them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I told WildMist about your posting - she also wants to have the link to the site. You can post it for all to see if you wish, or, just fire off a PM to me or her with the details.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I don't think you will have to PM where you got these from, I have included links to many food sites in the past I have done business with. Unless of course you have a financial connection with them.


I don't have ANY financial connection to the web site I ordered from. I posted for the benefit of other readers only.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*# 10 strawberries*

Love the # 10 freeze-dried fruit! The strawberries are good in cereals, with milk, or just as a snack. We also like the banana chips (they are so expensive at the store for a little trail mix size pouch).


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I enjoy dehydrating apples, but have no idea how long they will last when stored. I soak the slices in lemon juice before they go in the dehydrator, it keeps them from turning brown. I think the acid in the lemon juice may cook them a little also.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I used my dehydrator to do some apples, and I used a product called "fruit fresh" that was in the canning section of the grocery store. it seemed to work great. I have a large dehydrator, and it takes a ton of apples to make a decent sized bag of apples.

I think I like the freeze dried fruit better, as it is much lighter, and in the unopened cans that I buy, has a shelf life of 15+ years. Also, since I don't have an apple orchard, or live in apple couintry, buying fresh apples are expensive for me.

One thing I do like about where I live, we are in strawberry country, and at the end of the season, I can buy a whole flat of fresh berries for about $4.00 . Sooo cheap. I think this year, I'll try to make some jelly, and dry the rest on the dehydrator. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

i always use apple juice to do apples in the dehydrator....soak them for 5 min. or so and let them drain a bit....palce on the dehydrator racks and if you like...sprinkle some cinnomin on them.....kids love them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

greaseman said:


> One thing I do like about where I live, we are in strawberry country, and at the end of the season, I can buy a whole flat of fresh berries for about $4.00 . Sooo cheap. I think this year, I'll try to make some jelly, and dry the rest on the dehydrator. We'll see how that goes.


I haven't tried this (yet) - but - I heard that you can make your own "apple-sauce" (or strawberry sauce or ... ) and spread it thin in a dehydrator, you end up with fruit-leather (roll-ups) that make real nice snacks.

I just did a quick 'net search and found a recipe right away:

Homemade Fruit Roll-ups Recipe

*Ingredients:*
2 cups fresh fruit; (strawberries, 16 oz smooth applesauce, peaches or plums)
1 tsp lemon juice

*Directions:*
Preheat oven to 140F.
Puree the fresh fruit with the lemon juice in a blender or food processor until very smooth. (If using applesauce, mix together the applesauce and lemon juice in a mixing bowl.)
Invert a cookie sheet and cover the flat surface with heat-resistant plastic wrap.
Tape the wrap to the cookie sheet with masking tape this prevents the edges from pulling up while the fruit is drying)
Pour the fruit puree onto the plastic wrap and spread to about 1/4 inch thick.
Place the cookie sheet in a 140 degree oven, with the oven door open at least 2 inches.
Allow the puree to dry in the oven for about 3 hours, or until leathery, but still pliable.
Cut into strips and roll up!
Store the roll-ups in an airtight container.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've tried it in the past with my dehydrator and it worked well.


----------

